
Ask HN: What field should I work in so as to help people? - minkzilla
I will be graduating from university in a year with a bachelor of science in Computer Science and minor in Math. When I started school I didn&#x27;t really think about a deeper purpose to my work. I enjoy computer science and am good at i, but that&#x27;s about it. It seems everywhere my peers are going to work are not places that are really helping people. Most of them are in it for the money.<p>So my question is: in what field should I work that is going to make a difference in people&#x27;s lives? Especially disenfranchised persons.
======
InGodsName
I am creating tools/services and tutorials for people in poor countries to
earn money.

In a way i am creating better outcome for them.

I teach them marketing/affiliate marketing and create tools to help them with
this.

You can email me if you want to chat more about it.

------
thedevindevops
Healthcare

